# الالواح المعدنية ( الصاج ) او ( الصفائح )



## بندر الرومي (15 يوليو 2009)

هي عبارة عن لوح / يكون منة المجلفن


والعادي ويكون كذلك المفرغ ( مخرم اخرام بقطار مختلفة دائرية)




الاستاندر للالواح المعدنية هوا 1000ملم * 2000ملم


ويمكن يكون حسب الطلب


وسماكة الصاج / تبداء من كسر الملمتر الى خمسة ملمتر



واللي اكثر من الخمسة ملم يسمى ( بليت )


----------



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي بندر على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضع صغير جدا ومختصر .. نريد منك معلومات دسمة ومتكاملة ، عموما شكرا على المعلومة وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي .
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على معلوماتك الجميله


----------



## kupo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا الاخ العزيز kupo


----------

